# Bí quyết chăm sóc da tối giản để sở hữu vẻ đẹp trong veo như phụ nữ Nhật



## thuypham (21/8/18)

Để sở hữu làn da xinh tươi như hoa anh đào, người nhật đã chăm sóc da như thế nào?
Dù rất đơn giản nhưng không phải ai cũng biết và áp dụng đúng cách những bước chăm sóc da kiểu Nhật này:

*1. LÀM SẠCH*
Làm sạch da vô cùng quan trọng, đặc biệt đối với làn da tiếp xúc với khói bụi, ô nhiễm. Người Nhật không chỉ quy tắc, ngăn nắp mà còn rất sạch sẽ. Thử tưởng tượng tất cả bụi bẩn, mồ hôi, trang điểm và chất độc hại trong không khi bám dính trên làn da sau một ngày dài, cảm giác thật tệ đúng không nào? Và nếu như không làm sạch đúng cách, những bụi bẩn li ti và cứng đầu rất dễ sót lại trên làn da, khiến cho da trở nên xấu đi và lão hoá nhanh chóng. Người Nhật thường dùng các loại sửa rửa mặt nội địa Nhật và vì vậy có thể an tâm về nguồn gốc, xuất xứ và thành phần. Bên cạnh đó họ cũng dùng các loại mỹ phẩm làm sạch da dạng dầu nhẹ nhàng để không làm mất đi lớp dầu cân bằng trên làn da hay làm kích ứng da. Tóm lại, vào cuối ngày dù có mệt mỏi ra sao, hay dù bạn không trang điểm, không đi ra đường… thì vẫn phải tẩy trang và rửa sạch mặt để cả cơ thể và làn da được sạch sẽ và thoải mái.



​*2. TONER*
Theo quan niệm của người bản xứ, cần phải chăm sóc da và hỗ trợ điều trị da mụn và lỗ chân lông (đặc biệt là độ tuổi thanh thiếu niên và sau 25 tuổi) để đảm bảo cấu trúc da không bị suy yếu do di chứng (như sẹo rỗ, lỗ chân lông to, da tổn thương kích ứng…). Một loại toner tốt và phù hợp với làn da có khả năng làm sạch da sau khi rửa mặt, thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông, kiểm soát dầu nhờn và cấp ẩm nhất định cho da. Tuy nhiên, phải tránh xa các loại toner có chứa cồn vì sẽ làm mất lớp dầu tự nhiên trên da, làm khô da và gây bong tróc. Ngoài ra, da quá khô kích thích tuyến bã nhờn tiết nhờn nhiều hơn và vì vậy làm cho da nhờn bẩn, lỗ chân lông bị tắc nghẽn, to và gây mụn.



​*3. SERUM VÀ DƯỠNG ẨM*
Bí quyết dưỡng da cơ bản nhất của người Nhật là phối hợp dùng serum và dưỡng ẩm cho da. Có thể sử dụng phối hợp 1-2 loại serum khác nhau cùng lúc để điều trị những vấn đề da đồng thời. 1-2 loại cùng lúc là đủ, không nên lạm dụng vì các loại mỹ phẩm an toàn cần thời gian để phát huy tác dụng.

Kế đến, serum rất dễ bay hơi nền cần một loại kem dưỡng khoá loại. Vì vậy, serum và dưỡng ẩm phải đi cùng với nhau. Dưỡng ẩm và cấp nước cho da là việc làm cần thiết đối với mọi làn da, mang lại làn da mịn màng, căng mướt và tươi tắn.



​*4. CHỐNG NẮNG*
Hiện nay trên thị trường làm đep có nhiều loại kem chống nắng với nhiều dạng (gel, sữa, kem, xịt) và chỉ số SPF khác nhau, phù hợp với nhu cầu đa dạng. Người Nhật luôn ý thức về tầm quan trọng của việc bảo vệ làn da dưới ánh nắng mặt trời. Làn da tiếp xúc trực tiếp với tia UV trong nắng rất dễ bị tàn nhang, đốm nâu, nếp nhăn, đen sạm và thậm chí là ung thư da. Ngoài ra, khi lựa chọn kem chống nắng bạn nên quan tâm và tìm hiểu chỉ số SPF phù hợp với da để có thể bảo vệ làn da tốt nhất.



​*5. THÓI QUEN SỐNG VÀ ĂN UỐNG LÀNH MẠNH*
Định nghĩa chăm sóc da của người Nhật còn có ý nghĩa là sự phối hợp giữa việc sử dụng mỹ phẩm đúng và thói quen sống lành mạnh. Những thói quen nhỏ mỗi ngày đều có ảnh hưởng nhất định đến làn da. Ăn nhiều trái cây và rau củ quả, uống đủ nước, siêng vận động và ngủ đủ giấc sẽ góp phần cải thiện làn da từ bên trong, mang lại làn da tươi trẻ, hồng hào và ngăn ngừa lão hoá sớm.

*6. SIÊNG NĂNG VÀ CHĂM CHỈ TRONG QUÁ TRÌNH CHĂM SÓC DA*
Ngoài ra, sự kiên trì và chăm chỉ cũng là phương châm làm đẹp nổi tiếng của người Nhật. Bởi vì làm đẹp an toàn cần có thời gian, thường xuyên và đều đặn chăm sóc da. Có như vậy thì mới có thể cải thiện làn da, làm đẹp da và duy trì sự vẻ đẹp tươi trẻ của da lâu dài.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

